# Best Lip Plumper?



## xNadia (Apr 24, 2011)

What is the best ((&amp; perhaps, affordable)) lip plumper out there? I haven't heard much of anything, really. Or do they all not work? Please share your experiences!


----------



## divadoll (Apr 25, 2011)

I liked Lip Fusion XXL


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 25, 2011)

I havent had much luck with any.  I believe that the right application works best (along with a great gloss).


----------



## kestrel (Apr 25, 2011)

I *LOVE* my Soap and Glory one, it's called Sexy Motherpucker, and it is amazing! It smells gorgeous (people have described it as a chocolatey smell..Yummy!) and it really does plump lips for a longlong time! I have it in clear and even over other lipstick it still plumps really well


----------



## TINY HINY (Apr 25, 2011)

i agree with diva doll its amazing


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 25, 2011)

My mom and I really like the Buxom lip plumping lip gloss. My mom goes through a tube a month! She's addicted to that stuff! I bought her 3 for Xmas and she's already ready for replacements for all of them...again! I'm always ordering for her. I haven't gone through one tube yet thought b/c I have a lot more makeup and plumpers that I like to wear and try and she's stuck on the Buxom. (Bare Escentuals Buxom). It runs $18 a tube, but well worth it. You can get it at either sephora or ulta. sephora has more color choices though. I even like elf's plumping lip products. I think they are under $5, but don't quote me. lol


----------



## AmyNxDx (Apr 25, 2011)

I've often wondered what the best plumper is too! The few that I have tried burn.. like they plump your lips by making them burn like fire!


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Buxom as well.  I've always worried about the "burn" that everyone talks about but I don't get that with Buxom.  A little tingle, yes, but a burn?  Nope!


----------



## Anya64 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the XXL from Victoria Secret and it works really good! 

but also a dude color lip liner can do wonders for you!! trust me ppl have asked me if I had my lips injected


----------



## xNadia (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! I see Lip Fusion XXL is priced at $50, so I may try that one out some other time, lol I'm so cheap! I'll try the other ones suggested, hopefully they work!


----------



## xNadia (Apr 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Anya64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the XXL from Victoria Secret and it works really good!
> 
> but also a dude color lip liner can do wonders for you!! trust me ppl have asked me if I had my lips injected



I don't think I'd do well with a lip liner. I'd probably have to practice some for it to look natural! lol


----------



## AndreaRenee (Apr 27, 2011)

I really like DuWop's Lip Venom. I use Moon Venom now, cause it has a little bit of iridescent sparkle in it.

It tingles/stings a little bit, but I guess all lip plumpers do. I have large lips naturally so I can't tell how drastically it works, but it gives them a nice bee-stung/plumpness.

It's $18 CAD ($16 USD) but you get a small amount of product, 3.5ml or .12oz.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 27, 2011)

Fusion Beauty Lip Fusion. BE Buxom. Sally Hansen Collagen Lip Treatment (Also works as a decent lip base/primer, but skip the plumping glosses, they BURN.) Too Faced Lip Injection. HC Plumping Serum (very sheer though, but comparable to the sheerer Buxom's.)


----------



## KeLLsTar (Apr 27, 2011)

I've tried a lot of lip plumpers &amp; depending on the ingredients used some tingle, some are cold, and yes some burn (I actually like the feeling LOL) but none of them plump my lips. Waste of money.


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 28, 2011)

Luscious Lips by Cynthia Rowland. I guarantee once you use it, it will look like you just out of a lip augmentation chair. I have naturally full lips, but when I tried that, my lips were huge.


----------



## xNadia (Apr 28, 2011)

Gosh, $60! I wish there was a way I could sample it before buying it = I see she was featured on Rachael Ray!


----------



## xNadia (Apr 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Luscious Lips by Cynthia Rowland. I guarantee once you use it, it will look like you just out of a lip augmentation chair. I have naturally full lips, but when I tried that, my lips were huge.



Oh my goodness. I know I replied already, but just watched the video of The Doctors &amp; Rachael  ( I believe anything they say, huge fan! lol ) I want to thank you soo much for showing me this, I believe it works, it's like a pumper! haha Cool, did it last longer than 2hrs for you? Thanks sooo much for sharing


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2011)

I really like Duwop's Lip Venom...  but I have also made my own using Sally Hansen's Lip Inflation and doctered it up with capsasian and clove oil.....  Burns like hell...  But works.


----------



## babydoll riah (Apr 29, 2011)

I too love Duwop's lip venom... also I have seen some excellent recipes online for making your own, you may want to search "Homemade Lip Plump" to find them. Also somewhere I have notes on all the ingredients that would help to make your own... but my main computer is currently down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck, and I hope this helps you.


----------



## rose white (Apr 30, 2011)

I love Duwop Lip Venom also.  It works better than anything I've tried.


----------



## melissakecken (Apr 30, 2011)

*Hi All,*

*My FAVORITE LIP PLUMPER IS TOOFACED LIP INJECTION EXTREME!! Its like $30 BUT I LOVE IT!! I ALSO LOVE LOVE LOVE The BUXOM LIPSTICK LAS VEGAS!! Its like a 3 in 1!! You can use it as a Lip Liner, Lipstick &amp; Plumper ALL IN ONE!! And its only like $18!! AND IT LASTS A LONG TIME!! Then I put over top of it a lipgloss, usually THE BUXOM APRIL and it looks GORGEOUS!! Well I hope that this helps you all!! Hugs, Melissa *


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 1, 2011)

I usually can chime in on most subjects with tons of answers, but this one I have to say, is out of my league. I was born with Anjolina Jolie lips, and although they got me picked on terrible when I was in school, now I see my old classmates drooling because they wish they had them now!!

You can help "plump" your lips a little yourself. Buy a bottle of peppermint extract. put in a couple of drops of olive oil and a couple of drops of the peppermint extract. Add a little bit of brown sugar to the mixture till it gets a little thick from the sugar. Scrub the sugar on your lips then roll your lips together. Not only will the peppermint extract naturally "plump" them, but the sugar will exfoliate them too. Afterwards, find a nice gloss that has a little bit of plump to it. I really like Buxom's lip colors, glosses and balms. They keep my lips fresh and tingly all day.


----------



## melissakecken (May 1, 2011)

CAN ANYONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY THERE ARE HEARTS SHOWN UNDER OUR PROFILE PICTURES AND WHAT THEY ARE FOR?? PLEASE SOMEONE LET ME KNOW???? THANKS &amp; HUGS, MELISSA


----------



## xNadia (May 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually can chime in on most subjects with tons of answers, but this one I have to say, is out of my league. I was born with Anjolina Jolie lips, and although they got me picked on terrible when I was in school, now I see my old classmates drooling because they wish they had them now!!
> 
> You can help "plump" your lips a little yourself. Buy a bottle of peppermint extract. put in a couple of drops of olive oil and a couple of drops of the peppermint extract. Add a little bit of brown sugar to the mixture till it gets a little thick from the sugar. Scrub the sugar on your lips then roll your lips together. Not only will the peppermint extract naturally "plump" them, but the sugar will exfoliate them too. Afterwards, find a nice gloss that has a little bit of plump to it. I really like Buxom's lip colors, glosses and balms. They keep my lips fresh and tingly all day.



Lucky ms. Jolie-like Lips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's always like that..I was picked on, too. I can relate. Wow thanks so much for this I will try it. Where can I buy peppermint extract? At a Health Store I'm assuming? I'll call up and ask if they have it so I can experiment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbaker136 (May 2, 2011)

i personally like the Ulta brand plumper, very inexpensive and works really well


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xNadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, most grocery stores have it, right in the baked goods section!!


----------



## bowbandit (May 3, 2011)

I have to agree about the peppermint extract. Also, it's great for headaches! I get them all the time in allergy season. Rub some pure extract straight on your temples and massage. Does wonders.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xNadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It definitely works. I have naturally full lips, but when I used that, I looked like a bratz doll. I tried the product several years ago. I don't use it, but still have the pump. It comes with vitamin e cream, that is actually amazing. I actually used that up and have none anymore, but would love to buy some. It's incredibly hydrating.


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2011)

I've tried Buxom and Smashbox, I actually don't see a difference since my lips are already "plump". My eldest daughter on the other hand likes Buxom (she inherited her father's thin lips) but dislikes Smashbox because of the "burn" sensation but Buxom doesn't give her the "burn".


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

Soap and Glory Sexy mother pucker!!!

Personal Fav





love the tingly feeling hehe

Try it&amp; tell me if you like:]

-Kassie*&lt;3*


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 13, 2011)

Juvaderm? lol! I've never had any success with lip plumpers...just seems like stuff that goes on the lips that irritates the heck out of the skin causing temporary inflamation...


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried ELF's lip plumpers? I've never tried any lip plumper and I'm a little scared.


----------



## melissakecken (May 22, 2011)

I LOVE the BUXOMS!!! And also the TF Lip Injection. I tried the cheap wet n wild one, and I actually had to go to the ER and get a shot, I had an allergic reaction and it actually made the one side of my mouth swell up so bad, my Mom seen me and said that I looked like the Nutty Professor as a woman version, lmao!!

PLEASE tell Me what the hearts are for under the name/profile pic for each person!! Thank you, Melissa


----------



## Claudia5 (May 22, 2011)

*The only "lip plumper" that i have purchased is the Smashbox O-plump and i read some good reviews online but when i actually tried it on there was only a little tingle and that was it or maybe  i just didnt notice the plumpness..it does leave a nice hint of pink on lips which is pretty cool since it goes on clear..*

*But i think im not ever going to get it again*


----------



## Norelle (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought this really cool lip plumper from the Lip Plumping Shop recently. It didnt just come with a plumping gloss but it also came with a lip plumping device/lip pump. I was really curious when I first came across this product because I had never heard of a lip pump and after seeing the video on youtube I decided I would buy it. You use the pump for like a couple of minutes and it creates suction and your lips look a lot BIGGER afterwards. I was so suprised that it worked! I have never been happy with any lip plumpers out there, I have tried so many and this one is by far the best! Its amazing that no one seems to know about it?! I honestly wouldnt recommend using any other lip plumpers.


----------



## Norelle (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh and it doesnt hurt either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it would hurt but it doesnt at all


----------



## lady41 (Mar 28, 2012)

i had the same question about the hearts, lol. somone had replied to me that you got hearts  buy the number of pots you have posted. i think your first heart will turn red at like 50 posts.


----------



## wujixian001 (Mar 28, 2012)

I like my Soap and Glory one,and it work very well


----------



## baccimar (Jan 23, 2013)

The best I have found so far is *City Lips Advanced Formula.*

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)

I have a naturally full mouth but love lip plumpers because they get rid of the wrinkles on my lips. I love the look of modelesque smooth lips.

I have tried a lot of lip plumpers. Mostly picking them up at the drugstore or buying whatever they have on sale at TJ Maxx. I never would have paid more than $15 for a lip plumper.

Then, I was going out with some friends one night and when we were getting ready I asked one of them if I could borrow her lip gloss because the color was really pretty. She let me borrow her City Lips, (it was a colored one, but I don't remember the shade.) I hadn't realized it was a lip plumper at first, because normally the lip plumpers I try irritate my lips when I put them on. they also leave a red ring around my lips and this one didn't do anything like that.

What the lip plumper DID do was completely smooth the wrinkles from my lips and make them look fuller and poutier. I felt so gorgeous that night! I also noticed that when the City Lips wore off, my lips remained soft. Normally when my gloss or plumper wears off it leaves my lips drier than even.

After that experience, I bought the clear gloss for everyday wear, and I love it. My lips are even starting to remain wrinkle free for some time after the product wears off. The only drawback is that it can be difficult to get all of the product out of the tube.

I keep a City Lips Lip Plumper in my purse, my gym bag and in the bathroom.  I don't like to be without it now!!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jan 24, 2013)

I love Soap and Glory's Sexy Motherpucker as well. I bought it for the name on the packaging. I was disappointed that despite the colour showing up in the tube, it came out clear. But within minutes, I looked bee-stung enough. And the plumping lasts for quite a while.


----------



## baccimar (Feb 10, 2013)

I am 27 and have tried Maxolip, Lip Fusion, along with a lot of other lip plumpers.

The best I have found so far is City Lips Advanced Formula.

I have a naturally full mouth but love lip plumpers because they get rid of the wrinkles on my lips. I love the look of modelesque smooth lips.

I have tried a lot of lip plumpers. Mostly picking them up at the drugstore or buying whatever they have on sale at TJ Maxx. I never would have paid more than $15 for a lip plumper.

Then, I was going out with some friends one night and when we were getting ready I asked one of them if I could borrow her lip gloss because the color was really pretty. She let me borrow her City Lips, (it was a colored one, but I don't remember the shade.) I hadn't realized it was a lip plumper at first, because normally the lip plumpers I try irritate my lips when I put them on. they also leave a red ring around my lips and this one didn't do anything like that.

What the lip plumper DID do was completely smooth the wrinkles from my lips and make them look fuller and poutier. I felt so gorgeous that night! I also noticed that when the City Lips wore off, my lips remained soft. Normally when my gloss or plumper wears off it leaves my lips drier than even.

After that experience, I bought the clear gloss for everyday wear, and I love it. My lips are even starting to remain wrinkle free for some time after the product wears off. The only drawback is that it can be difficult to get all of the product out of the tube.

I keep the mini City Lips Lip Plumpers in my purse, gym bag and night stand.  Good stuff.


----------



## barbaramory (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey,

   Natural lip plumper product is the best solution. It does not produce any negative side effects. It helps to make puffy as well as beautiful lips.


----------



## AmandaRussell (Mar 30, 2013)

Many lips plumper are present in market. It depends on you how you choose lip plumper. You know well about your lips and your need. We can only recommend you. View reviews and choose the best lip plumper for you.


----------



## lipglossmania (Jun 19, 2013)

I prefer "it's secret" by kristina tuckute


----------



## glitteraddict (Jun 20, 2013)

*I have tried many. A few that work are Buxom, City Lips, and my personal favourite- Lip Fusion. The effect wilth all of them is temporary of course.*

*I use them sparingly for special occasions because the "plumping" action and tingling feeling are actually  skin being irritated.*

*A tingling feeling is never good, it means your skin is being irritated. and damaged.  *


----------



## Zisano (Sep 1, 2018)

I apologize for bump...just my experience

Here is something you can do that will achieve your goal:Get one of those fat pale pink pencils, slightly shimmery.Now draw a line around the outside of your lips. If your skin is very pale, you probably don't even need to blend it.Apply the lip color of your choice, then - Take a lip gloss or color that is several shades lighter than your lip color, and bop the very center of each lip lightly with it, blend the edges just a smoosh. What you are doing is making a highlight, be careful not to mess up your lip line, keep it right in the vertical and horizontal center of each lip.Doing these things will catch the light, and make it look like there is more lip there than there really is.

I like Lip Venom https://your-style-guide.com/best-lip-gloss-for-plumping/ but I don't really need it so I don't see much difference. Like everyone above I heard LipFusion is great though, but also a bit pricier!


----------



## hautcosmetics (Sep 3, 2018)

I love Lip Fusion XXL.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Mar 7, 2019)

I like grande lips best


----------



## Jzboyd33 (Mar 14, 2019)

Kaplan md perfect pout lip mask


----------

